# Help With Timex Ladies Watch.



## a fresh start (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi ive been trying to ID a ladies bracelet watch i have found in the back of a drawer, it used to belong to an old relative of mine, i suspect its from between 1930-70.

ive tried uploading a photo, but my bluetooth isnt working at the moment, i will find a way tommorrow.

however, the watch is a small ladies bracelet watch, it has two spring loaded parts to the bracelet (allowing for stretching) and each half of the clasp is attatched with a very fine chain. the clasp has 1/10 12ct. roled gold written on it.

the dial is an oval case, with a round face just smaller than a UK 5 pence. it just has the words timex written on it, and the only number is 12, but has small gold line indents for each of the incrementing numbers, but the 12/3/6/9 are raised. it appears to just be a wind up mechanism, is easily opened, the only words/numbers on the movement are Great Britain and 471.

bracelet very similar to this one;










many thanks in advance.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm sure that Mel will be along shortly. :lookaround:

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

tixntox said:


> I'm sure that Mel will be along shortly. :lookaround:
> 
> Mike


Doubtful, he`s currently enjoying himself in Spain :beach:


----------



## a fresh start (Mar 5, 2011)

from my mediocre description does anyone have any ideas?

i also found, scratched into the back of the casing *1084AH although this doesnt procure any results with google.

think it may have been added by someone else as it looks hand etched.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

We really need to see the watch to ID it properly but it will certainly be post 1950 as that was when the Timex name was first used and I think after 1952 in the UK but I'm not 100% on that.

Kev


----------



## a fresh start (Mar 5, 2011)

hi managed to get some pics of the watch in question. please see photos below.

many thanks


----------



## a fresh start (Mar 5, 2011)

sorry that there a bit blurry, the camera im using isnt too good.


----------



## a fresh start (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## a fresh start (Mar 5, 2011)

bump


----------



## a fresh start (Mar 5, 2011)

bump


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll give it a go as our resident Timexican is away on his Jollies and Bill hasn't turned up with his encyclopedic knowledge of all things Timex. Pics are a bit blurry but the movement looks like a Model 23 in use between 61-69. The exact model I don't know as I'm not familiar with the ladies watches. Looks quite nice and as it's a family piece worth hanging on to, I'm sure that the style will come full circle at some point and one of the ladies in your family would enjoy wearing it.

Hope this helps a bit.

Kev


----------



## a fresh start (Mar 5, 2011)

KevG said:


> I'll give it a go as our resident Timexican is away on his Jollies and Bill hasn't turned up with his encyclopedic knowledge of all things Timex. Pics are a bit blurry but the movement looks like a Model 23 in use between 61-69. The exact model I don't know as I'm not familiar with the ladies watches. Looks quite nice and as it's a family piece worth hanging on to, I'm sure that the style will come full circle at some point and one of the ladies in your family would enjoy wearing it.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit.
> 
> Kev


yes many thanks, i suspected it could be from the 60's, it was ear marked for scrap, as its made of gold, but i suggested the scrap value wouldnt be worth it, and would be best to hang onto it. however it doesnt work, are these simple to fix? it doesnt appear to be a battery op' more like a wind up mech, how much do you need to wind these before they start ticking again?


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes you need to wind it before it will work. If it hasn't been used for a while a service will be in order as the oil will have probably become gummy and may stop it working. saying that they didn't use the phrase "takes a likin and keeps on tickin" for nothing. I've had mid 50's Timex covered in grot kick up after a few turns and a little shake and keep going. Still worth the service though to avoid further damage.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'd be very surprised if it's solid gold, Timex were all about affordability so it will almost certainly be gold plate. I have a service manual which shows that as being a model 54202 Ladies model 23 (that's the movt number) non waterproof gold plated fluted case with gold (coloured) hands and numerals and or batons with a metal band. made from '62 - '64


----------



## a fresh start (Mar 5, 2011)

pg tips said:


> I'd be very surprised if it's solid gold, Timex were all about affordability so it will almost certainly be gold plate. I have a service manual which shows that as being a model 54202 Ladies model 23 (that's the movt number) non waterproof gold plated fluted case with gold (coloured) hands and numerals and or batons with a metal band. made from '62 - '64


yea it just says 1/10 rolled golled, not solid gold, thaks for the help guys.


----------

